
Can North Korea Nuke Me? - hamburglar1
http://CanNorthKoreaNukeMe.com
======
pmikesell
The thing I really enjoy about these types of things is the alternate map
projections / focus points from other countries (if you click through to the
NYT page). For instance, Seattle / SF are both "just up the coast" from NK.

~~~
psyc
The 2 times I flew between Seattle and Japan, I'm pretty sure the plane more
or less took the route along that coast.

------
AzzieElbab
NO! NORTH KOREA CANNOT NUKE YOU* You are 6509 miles from North Korea, 9 miles
out of range

~~~
KGIII
I am 92 miles out of range, according to the site.

I kinda feel left out.

------
cayblood
The IP geolocation database they are querying is returning a 429 too many
requests error.

------
Analemma_
What a cruel twist of irony that here in Seattle, probably the major city that
hates Trump more than any other, is closest to NK's nukes and will probably be
first to go when his deranged ranting sets off Kim once and for all. Don't let
him use us martyrs for his cause.

------
Overtonwindow
Greetings from America's capitol city, Washington, DC! Worry not! North Korea
is 5,862 miles away, and we are safely 362 miles out of range! Your government
isn't going anywhere!

~~~
DrScump
... unless somebody figures out how to launch a weapon from a ship.

~~~
forthefuture
...and every one of the dozen missile defense systems between NK and here
fails.

~~~
DrScump
They have ships in the Atlantic, Pacific, and the Gulf (maybe the arctic as
well).

------
Pulcinella
It just says "calculating..." for me.

iOS safari.

~~~
lpa22
Working for me on iOS Chrome....unfortunately I'm just within range in Chicago
so I started flat out sprinting westward

~~~
haser_au
Don't you need to run East from Chicago to get out of range...?

